# Beretta 8045 Cougar Advice



## MCPOUSNRET (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey fellas, need advice. I got a like new Cougar 8045. I was told it had less than 50 rds through it. Took it to the range and was shooting low. Shifted fro 6 o’clock hold to dead hold, improved. Noticed the sights were tru glo, not originals. Trijicon BE03 are on order. 
While holding the gun , I noticed that the slide has considerable play at the rear. The movements left to right is not what I’m used to. My H&K’s don’t do that. My thoughts are to call Beretta in the morning and send them my gun. Any helpful advice?


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Beretta pistols are typically set up to hit POI using a "drive the dots" or "combat" type sight picture. They will invariably shoot low using a 6 o'clock sight picture with stock sights.

I have a Stoeger Cougar 8045F which is essentially the same pistol as the Beretta 8045F. But I also have two Beretta mini-Cougars, an 8000D and an 8045F. I do not recall any of them having what I would consider excessive slide to frame play. I am not sure I would worry too much about it if the pistol shoots accurately and functions properly.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes, I'd probably take it to a competent gunsmith if you have one locally. It's pretty hard for one of us to tell without handling it. What might be excessive to you, might not be to someone else. It's even harder to know how excessive it is based on a forum description.


----------



## MCPOUSNRET (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks for the advice . I called Beretta, and they promptly directed me to Midwest Gunworks. Waiting for them to call back. Does anyone have experience with them?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

MCPOUSNRET said:


> Thanks for the advice . I called Beretta, and they promptly directed me to Midwest Gunworks. Waiting for them to call back. Does anyone have experience with them?


I've not used them myself, but they've done work for various friends and club members. I have purchased parts from them and have been happy. So far, they have an excellent reputation for gunsmithing among the people I know. I've not heard a complaint.


----------

